# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  قانون تحصیل رایگان رشته های پزشکی

## rezvane-mech72

بچه ها من عینا بند و از شرایط اختصاصی  دفترچه کنکور  سراسری 96 رو اینجا اوردم که در صفحه5 اومده کسی اطلاعی داره که تعهد اموزش رایگان شرایطش چجوریه؟ لطفا با منبع بگید

و ( بر اساس مصوبه چهل و چهارمين جلسه كميته مطالعه و برنامهريزي كنكور مورخ  ،1383/12/3با توجه به محدوديت امكانات دانشگاههـا و
مؤسسات آموزش عالي دولتي و لزوم توزيع عادلانه فرصتهاي موجود بين تمامي متقاضيان، پذيرش آن دسته از داوطلباني كه قبلابـا اسـتفاده
از امكانات دولتي )آموزش رايگان( تحصيلات خود را در رشتهاي به اتمام رسانيدهاند، در همان مقطع قبـولي قبلـي و در همـان دوره )روزانـه(
امكانپذير نميباشد. اين قبيل از داوطلبان در صورت تمايل ميتوانند براي دورة نوبت دوم )شـبانه( در همـان مقطـع متقاضـي شـوند و يـا در
صورت قبولي در دورة روزانه، ميتوانند با پرداخت شهريه همانند دانشجويان دورة نوبت دوم )شبانه(، در رشته مربوط ادامه تحصيل دهند.
همچنين در خصوص رشتههاي پزشكي، رعايت موارد ذيل الزامي ميباشد:
(1لزوم گذراندن طرح نيروي انساني براي دانشآموختگان مقاطع كارداني و بالاتر كه مشمول گذراندن طرح نيروي انساني ميباشند.
(2نداشتن هرگونه تعهد خدمت به ارگانها و يا دستگاههاي اجرايي و نداشتن تعهد خدمت استفاده از سهميه مناطق محروم.
(3انجام تعهد آموزش رايگان و يا پرداخت هزينههاي استفاده از آموزش رايگان در مقطع تحصيلات دانشگاهي قبلي



ً

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

ای بابا...بازم شما :Yahoo (21): خب بهتره برید سوالتون رو از یه مشاورخبره بپرسین  ببخشید ولی ماها که کارشناس نیستم که بندهای قانون رو تفسیر کنیم.اگه با مشاور صحبت کنید به نظرم جواب دقیق تری میگیرید....موفق باشید

----------


## shimanika

سلام. من ارشدمو از دانشگاه دولتی و روزانه گرفتم. حالا دوباره میخام کنکور بدم. اگر پزشکی قبول بشم باید هزینه  شبانه رو پرداخت کنم؟

----------


## Dr_farid

> سلام. من ارشدمو از دانشگاه دولتی و روزانه گرفتم. حالا دوباره میخام کنکور بدم. اگر پزشکی قبول بشم باید هزینه  شبانه رو پرداخت کنم؟


بله طبق قانون دفترچه کنکور شما فقط در واحدهای پردیس بین الملل یا دانشگاه آزاد میتونید پزشکی بخونید

----------


## ghazaaaal

منظور از همون مقطع یعنی اینکه اگه شما کارشناسی و روزانه خونده باشه دیگه نمی تونی روزانه کارشناسی رشته دیگه بخونی همینطور مقاطع دیگه مثلا اگه الان کارشناسی رو روزانه تموم کنی میتونی دکترای حرفه ای (پزشکی ،دندون و دارو) روزانه بخونی طبق قانون اساسی عدالت اداری هر ایرانی در هر مقطع تحصیلی فقط حق یکبار تحصیل رایگان رو داره

----------


## ghazaaaal

> سلام. من ارشدمو از دانشگاه دولتی و روزانه گرفتم. حالا دوباره میخام کنکور بدم. اگر پزشکی قبول بشم باید هزینه  شبانه رو پرداخت کنم؟


شما بعد قبولی به دیوان عدالت اداری شکایت میکنی و درخواست خودتو برای تحصیل رایگان میدی ....چون میخوای مقطع دکترای حرفه‌ای تحصیل کنی نه ارشد که بخوای پول بدی......

----------

